# First Calendar Poll



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

Getting started on the calendar and need some input....here is the first poll...paper choice?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

For calenders I like high gloss. Maybe it's because I think car calenders are so cool and they're always high gloss. Or is that penthouse . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2016)

* High Gloss* is my choice as well....


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

Glossy for me as well. Tony


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 22, 2016)

I like them shiny so gloss


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2016)

I voted glossy. I think most will hang in the shop and glossy will be easier to blow the dust off of.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 23, 2016)

High Gloss!


----------

